# Other Pets > Dogs >  post photos of your dogs! (DUW)

## SquamishSerpents

i'm sorry if there is another thread like this, but i did a search for "dog" and nothing came up for some reason?

anyways, just like the title says, flood this thread with photos of your doggies!!! i've got some photos to share too later, i'm just heading out to work, though.

----------


## loonunit

1.1 German shorthaired pointers

----------


## Aleria

1.1 solid black pomeranians

Cricket(female) looking evil


Cricket(female) at attention


Gir(male) with no ears ^_^


Gir(male) sitting pretty, he taught himself that trick.

----------


## CA cowgirl

I wish I had a picture of my own to post.  I have wanted a dog since I was a kid.  But growing up in the bay area and always having to live in apartments, my breeds of choice are forbidden here.  If I could own a dog now, it would be the one belonging to the black n tan rump on the left in this picture I found on a breeder's site.   :Smile: 

Anyone else have the same experience - want a dog but find it too limiting where you live?

Trojan Rottweilers provides this picture on their internet.  I don't know if this is against BP.net's TOS if I am providing the breeder name and link?
http://www.trojanrottweilers.com/suess_with_colt.jpg

EDIT by JLC: It's ok to post a *link* to a picture someone else's site, but you can't post the picture itself because every time this thread is opened it steals bandwidth from their servers without having had the benefit of actually being visited.  By posting the link, folks can visit the site to see the picture and everyone wins.  :Smile:

----------


## Capt._Howdy

here is Sushi american bulldog/boxer

----------

_Warocker's Wife_ (04-05-2010)

----------


## Michelle.C

Alright, here we go. These guys are all Scottish Rough Coat Collies. They are all dogs we currently own and live in our house. While I only own Kashmir, Mitzi and Hunny Bunny on paper, they are all mine!  :Razz: 

Kashmir - 9 years old and our oldest. Also the sire to Hunny Bunny, Lucy and Daisy. He's around 90lbs and fixed now. He's such a brave old man, always protecting me!  :Smile: 





Lacy - 7 years old and 68lbs. She's obsessed with my pet rats, always cleaning and caring for them. She's extremely smart and is actually the alpha female.





Lassie - 6 years old and 86lbs. VERY sweet dog, she's probably the most well behaved dog we've ever owned.





Mitzi - 5 years old and the dam to Lucy, Hunny Bunny and Daisy. She weighs around 64lbs. She's just a little black dog, but thinks she's the alpha female though.





Hunny Bunny - 3 years old and 68lbs. Very sweet and smart, but she takes after her daddy sometimes and can be a little bit overprotective. 





Daisy - 3 years old and 65lbs. She's our miracle puppy! When she was born it took us so long to get her breathing and I almost cried when she actually did start breathing on her own. When we took them to their first checkup, our vet said she had neurological issues and wouldn't survive more than a couple of weeks. Well, as of today, she is very healthy and such a sweet little dog. We are blessed to have her.





Lucy - 3 years old and 69lbs. She's an absolute love hound and when you don't give the love, she takes it! We love her to death but she's the "trouble maker" of the crew. Seems she's always keeping us on our toes.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Mia

Moe

----------


## jbean7916

This is Dante my chocolate lab. He'll be a year old in June and he's HUGE already. I have some more pics I need to get loaded up but I love remembering how little and round he used to be!

----------


## Christine

I know I know.... I am a geek LOL
Anyway here are the tiny terrorists
Miss pickle the boston
Dinky the pom
JP the chihuahua
Buddy schipperke

----------


## Warocker's Wife

Domino... Our poopie! American Bulldog

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Awwww Papillons are the cutest!

----------


## pinkeye714

awww k. These are my baby Papillons. 
Stella


Luna!


Sinatra
he is not mine but he would be better off with me since he is in need of major love.

----------


## nicolexdisaster

My two beautiful Chihuahuas!
They are both under a year. They are the sweetest things!!!


Together Hiccup and Ivy


Ivy


Hiccup

----------


## AndrewGeibel

I'll post again since I moved my photos around and the links to the pictures are now broken in my other post. The shelter said they thought she might be a chow/rottweiler cross. Anyways, here is Zoey.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Our newest addition a almost 8 weeks  old Chihuahua Male named Cujo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Kara_ (05-18-2011)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Bundles 

Mia

----------


## LawfulChaos

Zoey shes a 2yr old golden retriever

Kaia 5 or 6 year old border collie mix

And of course Zoey rolling in the mud

----------


## SquamishSerpents

yayyy somebody revived this thread!

i'm going to look for a photo of Buddy playing video games...will edit this post soon!

----------


## Kinra

This is my best friend in the world.  My buddy Orion.   :Smile:   I got him in September of last year from a labrador rescue. 








He has a monster tong.   :Razz: 


This is my favorite photo of him.  He's such a great dog.   :Smile:

----------


## Skiploder

We have a new Patterdale Terrier pup who is about 5 months old.





...........and here she is with our 14 year old Staffy Bull:

----------


## AJs Snake House

Isabelle my xoloitzquintle

Daniel and Isabelle living it up at work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## llovelace

Hailey by the pool


Baily with Hailey


I can't find the pics of hailey rockin her zero-gravity chair.

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

Update of Ollie the weiner dog

----------


## JamieH

> This is my English Bulldog, Tater. He is the best dog I've ever had!



Haha Tater  :Very Happy:  thats awesome 




> Catching a snowflake! But really she was just mid-shake haha



THIS IS THE CUTEST PIC EVER!  :Razz: 




Anyways, heres our little 5(?) year old Golden, Comet she is the best dog ever!
I have better pics, but I dont feel like getting my portable harddrive right now lol


Facebook profile pic  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Swimming








Oooooo thats the spot  :Wink:

----------


## HighEndRoyalPythons

My Rotties and a Great Dane that we were looking after for a few weeks earlier this year.

----------


## mommanessy247

the piebald weenie dog!!!!!!! :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Pink Elephant:

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

> the piebald weenie dog!!!!!!!


Yep! He is totally rotten too!

----------


## SquamishSerpents

okay, here's the photo of Buddy i promised a few days ago, took me awhile to find it! he's "playing Minecraft" lol

----------


## Loki1108

Here's my bestest friend in the world, Jewel, (07/27/1997-12/27/2010), who we had to put to sleep after she could no longer walk.  Her last Christmas morning with us, she crawled from under the kitchen (to keep her in a den like place, and so we wouldn't trip over her) off her cozy bed, and over to us so she could be with everyone. Even  though she could barely hear and see. She cried all night, every night the last week of her life from pain, probably, the most we could do was to give her a comfy bed, and lots and lots of treats for her, and alternate between me and my dad who slept on the couch those nights so she wasn't alone. I still miss her  :Sad:  so does my dad, she had a special attachment with me and him... I grew up with her from her being 5mos old to being 13 yrs and 5mos to they day. 



She absolutely loved other, smaller animals. She actually "nursed" our cat when he came home as a kitten... Poor little fuzz ball was a ball of slober too  :Razz: 



This was from her falling asleep on the couch quite a few years ago, she started kicking and barking in her sleep, and having a doggy dream, I thought she was cold xD



And this one was a couple years ago... When her legs started going bad.

This is Molly now, who we got about 2yrs ago since my uncle could no longer keep her. Yes she is full grown at 4.7lbs. She's a "teacup"...

----------


## mues155

What a great thread  :Smile: 
Ok I have two dogs. 
Rain is a boxer/lab mix, 5 years young, total sweet heart, very funny and vocal. 
Icarus is a boston terrier/pug mix, 3 years young, he is my special little boy, I cant get enough of this little dog! he is the greatest! 

This is a photo when I first brought Icarus home. 
Its puppy love


Fast forward a couple years...We took the dogs out running and snapped some cute pics of them.

----------


## Plissken

Me and Foreman...the best dog in the world  :Smile: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## JamieH

> What a great thread 
> Ok I have two dogs. 
> Rain is a boxer/lab mix, 5 years young, total sweet heart, very funny and vocal. 
> Icarus is a boston terrier/pug mix, 3 years young, he is my special little boy, I cant get enough of this little dog! he is the greatest! 
> 
> This is a photo when I first brought Icarus home. 
> Its puppy love
> 
> 
> Fast forward a couple years...We took the dogs out running and snapped some cute pics of them.


I love how they have almost the same pattern! cute  :Razz:

----------


## Kara

Our most recent pic of Murdock.  He had his ears cropped on Saturday so we'll have some updated pics soon...only 2 weeks until he comes home!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Our pit Kylee. She's a big baby.

----------


## Dexter

Abby, my 9 year old pit mix

She hates the camera, so I can never get a good pic of her. 

Dexter (my baby) 2 year old Australian Shepherd with a tail.

----------


## B@LLZ4LIFE

my 4 dogs 

molly at three weeks found abandon in a field had to bottle feed 



Molly few months later


and molly now she is a crazy lookn dog has a beard :Razz: 



This is Teddy the lazy dog "beagle bloodhound"



Turbo are Husky black lab



turbo as baby


Chloe are chow sheperd mix

----------


## lk_holla

I love this thread  :Smile:  (sorry mines such a heavy post)
Luke- 
back when he was a floor chamois:

today:


Charlie-



Dallas (he's the boyfriends dog but he's my baby too)-

----------


## Melissuhhh

Here's Taura :> My teen-aged daughter haha. Adopted her from a man at my work who couldn't handle her shenanigans anymore, so now she happily resides with me. She's a handful, but a joy to have around the rest of the time  :Razz: 
Enjoy!!

Her first time camping

One of many hiking trips

Her first time to the snow

Taura :Very Happy:

----------


## CatandDiallo

Aww, everyone has such beautiful, big dogs!  It's really refreshing to see, as it seems like around here there's been a small yapper dog (and purse dog) takeover!

He's not exactly _my_ dog, but he's my nephew and I love him!  I try to spend as much time with him as I can!

King Charles (Charlie)!

He may look worried here, but he actually loves me!


Sooo handsome!


Jusst chompin'!

----------


## jason_ladouceur

my pitty and my heart Ruby
@ 9 weeks
\

2 years 


and now at almost 16

i've spent more at the vet's in the last year than i have on all my other bills combined and as long as it keeps her happy and active i'd spend every cent i have.  she is truly an amazing soul.  :Smile:

----------

